# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  20 tuổi, 700 USD và đi khắp thế gian

## hangnt

_20 tuổi, trong lúc bạn bè đang mải mê với sự học ở một trường đại học hay cao đẳng nào đó, Nguyễn Thị Khánh Huyền hay Huyền Chip (Sinh 1990) một mình xách ba lô lên vai và đi vòng quanh thế giới. Sự đi của Huyền không bởi một mục đích xa xôi nào, chỉ đơn giản "đi vì muốn đi mà thôi"._



Huyền ở lễ hội Holy tại Nepal. Cô đã có thời gian sống ở đây ba tháng.
*Xách ba lô lên và đi*

Cô gái 22 tuổi nhớ lại quãng thời gian trước khi chuyến đi vòng quanh thế giới bắt đầu " 20 tuổi, khi đang làm việc ở Malaysia, công việc, đồng nghiệp, môi trường làm việc, tất cả đều rất tốt, nhưng tôi nhận thấy cuộc sống của mình như đang đi vào đường không lối ra. Nếu cứ làm và chờ đợi được tăng lương, thăng chức thì rồi cũng sẽ đến lúc con người ta già và chết. Tôi muốn đi để biết được thực sự mình muốn gì cho cuộc sống này. 20 tuổi, khi ấy tôi chỉ như một đứa trẻ, nói với mẹ rằng con muốn đi vòng quanh thế giới, thế là đi."



Huyền trước kim tự tháp Khafre, Cairo, Ai Cập.
Và Huyền đi thật, chỉ với 700 USD trong túi. Sau cái tặc lưỡi "đi bừa đi", đôi chân đã đưa Huyền tới 25 quốc gia, trái tim níu cô ở lại với Ấn Độ suốt bốn tháng, trải qua ba tháng khác tại Nepal, cũng như sống cuộc sống thường nhật suốt ba tháng khác tại Israel.

Trong 24 tháng ròng, thỉnh thoảng bạn bè và người thân sẽ giật mình khi thấy Huyền xuất hiện như một khách mời dự tiệc, hay đang tham gia lễ trao giải trong các quảng cáo hay phim điện ảnh tại Ấn Độ. Lúc khác, Huyền trở thành nhân viên trong một sòng bài ở Tanzania, tổ chức sự kiện ở Nepal hay đang cặm cụi viết bài cho một trang web công nghệ ở Israel. Cô cũng không nề hà làm công việc tỉ mỉ và mất thời gian như nhập dữ liệu cho một trang web về danh bạ tại Zambia.



Mỗi nước Huyền đặt chân đến, cô đều tìm cách đến thăm ít nhất một trại trẻ mồ côi.
Hành trình một mình mà không đơn độc của cô gái Việt trẻ này còn được lấp đầy bởi những công việc thiện nguyện cho trẻ em mồ côi và người già ở Nepal, Myanmar và Kenya. Giáng sinh mà Huyền đã trải qua ở Nepal đến giờ vẫn còn đọng lại trong cô những dư vị rất ngọt ngào với 50 cô cậu bé theo đạo Hindu chưa bao giờ biết đến Noel trong đời.

"Tôi và năm người bạn khác hùn tiền mua bánh kẹo, dạy hát, nhảy múa với các em. Tiệc tàn, chúng tôi ôm nhau chào tạm biệt. Các em quyến luyến đến nỗi chúng xếp hàng để ôm chầm lấy tôi, cứ đứa này ôm xong thì lại đi…xếp hàng để…ôm tiếp." Huyền mỉm cười kể lại "Khi dạy cho những đứa trẻ ấy cách viết ước mơ của mình lên tờ giấy, rất nhiều em đã viết sau này lớn lên muốn cưới chị Chip."



Trong hành trình của mình, Huyền đã được rất nhiều người tốt bụng cho đi nhờ xe. Trong hình là lúc cô xin quá giang từ Ethiopia qua Kenya, trên một trong những con đường nguy hiểm nhất ở Châu Phi.
*"Ở Việt Nam, sẽ không ai yêu tôi"*

Tự nhận mình là "gái xấu" với tóc xù, mặt tròn, da đen cháy, Huyền cười xòa khi nói chuyện với tôi " Mẹ tôi giận suốt vì sợ tôi sẽ…ế chồng. Ở Việt Nam, người ta đánh giá nhau bằng tài sản, bằng bằng cấp, bằng việc có một người chồng hay vợ tử tế. Tôi bây giờ, bằng cấp không có, thu nhập bằng 0 và không có cả đến một người bạn trai nào. Chắc vì thế nên mẹ bảo, sau hai năm ngao du thiên hạ, tôi bây giờ còn tệ hơn trước đây."



Câu cá ở Lamu, Kenya
Nhưng nếu có đủ thời gian để trò chuyện với cô gái trẻ này, bạn sẽ nhận ra rằng điều thú vị toát ra từ con người Huyền nằm trong sự khác biệt và dám khác biệt.

Nếu sau khi tốt nghiệp chuyên Toán của khối THPT chuyên Đại học Khoa học Tự nhiên, Huyền quyết định chọn học trong một trường đại học danh giá, chắc chắn cô đã không đi làm ngay sau khi tốt nghiệp cấp 3, và được mời làm cho những công ty tiếng tăm ở Việt Nam và Malaysia.



Huyền trên dãy Himalaya.
Nếu không quyết định "đi bụi", giờ này có lẽ Huyền đã trở thành kế toán, lấy một anh chàng hiền lành nào đó cùng quê làm chồng. Thế nhưng giờ đây, cô có cơ hội sống tự do với tuổi trẻ của mình giữa những vùng đất lạ, nhìn thế giới bằng đôi mắt của chính cô.

Và nếu không khác biệt, Cô gái nhỏ nhắn đam mê leo núi, kickboxing và võ thuật này đã không chọn Châu Phi làm nhà trong chín tháng trời.



"Tôi chưa đi Châu Âu vì cho rằng nơi này không có nhiều thử thách lắm với dân đi bụi. Châu Phi giờ vẫn là một điểm đen trên thế giới và nó thôi thúc tôi đến đây", Huyền nói.
"Nếu như tôi không thực hiện những quyết định trên, có lẽ đến giờ tôi vẫn là một cô bé thôn quê bẽn lẽn, không biết dùng máy tính, không nói được tiếng Anh, không biết thế giới bên ngoài là thế nào." Huyền nói với đôi mắt tự tin. "Trong một năm đi bụi tôi thấy mình học được nhiều hơn chừng đó năm ở Việt Nam. Chuyến đi ấy cho tôi hiểu rõ vị trí của mình trên thế giới này. Tôi sống thực tế hơn. Giờ đây, tôi vẫn còn trẻ và không biết sẽ đi đến đâu trong cuộc sống này, nhưng biết mình đang đến gần hơn bao giờ hết với mục đích sống của đời mình."



Huyền cùng nhóm bạn cắm trại qua đêm sau chuyến đi xe máy vòng quanh Nepal. Trong hai năm trời rong ruổi, cô đã có rất nhiều bạn thân.
*"Ước gì tất cả các bạn trẻ Việt Nam đều có cơ hội"*

Thừa nhận nếu không thử thách mình bằng chuyến đi đầy can đảm này, có lẽ giờ Huyền sẽ rất ấm ức khi đọc nhật ký hành trình của ai đó, và nghĩ rằng người ta chắc phải may mắn lắm mới có thể đi như thế. Cô luôn khao khát rằng tất cả những bạn trẻ Việt Nam cũng sẽ có cơ hội để đi.



Trước thác Victoria, biên giới giữa Zambia và Zimbabwe
Từng phải "vật lộn" để thu thập hàng tấn thông tin, từ chuyện xin visa cho người Việt, cách đi từ Việt Nam đến các nước, cũng như sự khác biệt về văn hóa giữa Việt Nam và các quốc gia khác ra sao, Huyền ôm ấp hoài bão xây dựng một cổng thông tin và viết một cuốn hướng dẫn du lịch ngang tầm Lonely Planet cho người Việt. Cuốn sách sẽ cung cấp thông tin cơ bản và chi tiết cho người Việt để đi đến hầu hết các nước.



Cùng với bạn bè tại Lễ hội Lag BaOmer, Israel
Huyền cũng đang trong quá trình đi và viết. Khi hoàn thành, cuốn sách mang tên "Xách ba-lô lên và đi" chắc chắn sẽ là sản phẩm được Huyền nung nấu trong thời gian dài.

"Tôi không phải là hot girl và đó chắc chắn không phải là lí do để bán sách. Bạn bè thậm chí còn đùa: xấu như tôi mà cũng đòi viết sách. Tôi chỉ muốn qua cuốn sách ấy, mình có thể chia sẻ khát vọng cho nhiều người, phần nào giúp ích cho các bạn trẻ Việt Nam có khát khao nhìn ra thế giới." Huyền nói.

_Đinh Hằng
( http:/dinhhang.tumblr.com/ )_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Khâm phục bạn này thật
Chờ ngày ra sách của bạn hi vọng nó sẽ hot  :cuoi1:

----------


## jhonnyboy

ko còn từ gì ngoài từ "ngưỡng mộ"  :cuoi1:

----------


## travelsense

rất là khâm phục bạn. hẳn bạn ây đã tiếp thu được nhiều điểu bổ ích và thú vị

----------


## daudau181

Ngưỡng mộ bạn này quá...chờ đợi sách của bạn...chắc sẽ thú vị lắm đây!hj

----------


## azon0101

em này có ý chí quá,chỉ hơn 700 usd mà đi khắp thế gian,làm sao đủ chi phí đi trong 1 tháng với 1K USD

----------


## ngoctran215

ngưỡng mộ quá, đi 1 ngày đàng học 1 sàng khôn, bạn này đc bao nhiu là sàng khôn rồi

----------


## hientran812

xách ba lô lên và đi .. mình muốn đc như cô ấy

----------


## greencanal89

Oa..chứng tỏ bạn này rất giỏi đó..Có thể đi khắp thê giới nói chuyện với nhiều người...Ngưỡng mộ quá đi

----------


## khachhanglamot

phục bạn ấy thiệt, bạn ấy có cái ji đó rất khác biệt .....

----------


## beathoang

Cho mình gấp 3 tiền mình cũng chả dám đi  :hehe:

----------


## girlxinh9x

hâm mộ quá đấy bác ơi

----------


## thientai206

26 tuổi và tự hỏi mình đã làm đươc rì???

----------

